# Soft stool questions



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

My puppy Charley has been eating Orijen puppy for the past 6-7 weeks and doing well on it. The last several days his stool is soft and I'm trying to figure out how to resolve this and what is causing it. He's a huge muncher when we get outside. I watch him like a hawk but I know little things (grass, piece of stick etc) probably get by me. 

Anyway, I started giving him 1 teaspoon of pumpkin once a day for the past few days. Hasn't done anything. Next I've started a slippery elm powder mixture - 1 teaspoon every four hours.

Not sure what to do. Tonight I reduced his food a bit in case it's the food. I don't like running to the doctor for every little thng. 

Do I change his food - and to what? Or just try to fix the symptoms? And I'm not certain that the problem is the food. He did so well on it for weeks and then all of a sudden....


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

When I spoke with Pam yesterday, she mentioned a digestive enzyme she keeps on hand and sprinkles on the food when the dogs are feeling stressed, traveling, having tummy trouble, etc. You might want to speak with her about Charley's soft stools.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Stop the treats!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

You might want to consider bringing a stool sample in to the vet to have it tested for parasites.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jinx has has soft stools since we got him. After being tested for everything, the vet said that he is still a puppy and he'll firm up. He's 4 months old now and they are finally firming up. I was remembering back when my son was a baby and he always left me nothing but pudding for the first few months. Perhaps it's just a puppy/baby thing.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley doesn't get ANY treats. I know I'm mean but I do all his training with his food and nothing else. It works perfectly.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> When I spoke ith Pam yesterday, she mentioned a digestive enzyme she keeps nhand and sprinkles on the food when he observe are feeling stressed, traveling, having tummy trouble, etc. you might want o speak with her about Charley's soft stools.


thanks Lori. I've just ordered some on Amazon by Vetri Science. I will try that. This morning things are better. The slippery elm mixture works like a charm verytime. I've been using it very years and so glad to see it worked with Charley. Happy Dog!


----------

